# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Visible roids in Jay Cutlers fridge in new video!?

## SonGoku

A user from a danish board posted the below showed picture from Jay Cutlers new video "New improved and beyond". You can see some vials in the fridge. I dunno what it is but it sure looks like juice. Looks like Jay is busted. Well it's not like we didn't know.

----------


## BDTR

Now thats funny lol.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

lmao! That's great!

----------


## LeanMeOut

it's celltech in a vial  :LOL:

----------


## Blown_SC

Yeah, saw that at another board..... hilarious  :Big Grin:   :LOL: ...

----------


## The Giant Killer

lmao, wonder if that will get him in any serious trouble.

----------


## AVAGO

Oooops lmao

----------


## Jdawg50

I bought that video a while back, and I could have sworn I had seen that in there! LOL

----------


## Elysium

what? jay is on roids?! wtf?! can someone please clear this up for me

----------


## Diesel

Funny ****

----------


## Hed

Im sure he'll pass it off as muscle relaxers, B12, or something stupid like that.......

----------


## G-Force

where?
i see some egg whites and something in cling film but i cant see any vials

----------


## symatech

that is hilairous.

g-force look above his arm on the door of the firdge.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> where?
> i see some egg whites and something in cling film but i cant see any vials


to the left of his giant chin

----------


## bitta

its for his dogs allergies, he is natty

----------


## BigJames

Yeah...Cutler is Natural...you can easily achieve his size and muscularity using Cell MuscleTech products and training suggestions...

----------THIS IS A SPECIAL 4 PAGE AD REPORT ------------

----------


## Dude-Man

Insulin , hgh, igf most likely.

----------


## stayinstacked

I dont buy it!! Jay Cutler is one of the all naturals, he is so big because of all of his cell tech and nitro tech usage. Oh yeah, and the reason why he came in so much harder last Olympia was because of Muscle Techs new "pump tech " he was cycling. Skinless chicken and rice, and alot of muscle tech supplements and anybody can look like Jay Cutler.

----------


## SplinterCell

Some people have been saying that its insulin for Jay's wife who's a diabetic...dunno if its true but thats the buzz

----------


## Jantzen4k

> where?
> i see some egg whites and something in cling film but i cant see any vials



top shelf

----------


## Hed

6 different things for his wifes 'insulin '? Doubtful.........

But what roids need to be fridge kept anyway?

----------


## carbs-rule

Oh no, I think you guys have this all wrong. We have noticed Cutler does not cast a reflection in the mirror....
http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=110300

Those vials are simply the serum he needs to avoid sucking blood. Don't persecute him because he is a vampire!

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

keeping his juice in the fridge?? doesnt it need to stay at room temperature, or am I wrong??

----------


## BIGp4

i thoghut it had to stay at room temp
but what trouble could he get in for this?

----------


## Jdawg50

> i thoghut it had to stay at room temp
> but what trouble could he get in for this?



None bro,
Its not like you can read what it is, and I highly doubt that any state agency is gonna go to his house after watching his video, and be like: We saw what appears to be 4-6 vials of something that "might" be illegal.

----------


## BDTR

Looks like he's got a couple different bottles of slin, maybe some GH and IGF-1 as well.

----------


## KGBnine

I don't think jay claims to be natural  :Don't know: 

But yeah, it's funny that editing didn't catch that.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

i dont think pros really try to hide the fact that they are on steroids . they just dont make a big deal about it because they know they worked their asses off to get where they are. uneducated people think that you dont have to try hard at all to get big on steroids so i think pros like jay just dont go out and say "yeah i just shot up some insulin " because they know they will be unfairly judged by people who dont know **** about roids.

----------


## XxElitexX

What an idiot.

----------


## bigbodyjosh

hahahaha...thats awesome

----------


## redmeat

that's great

----------


## nsa

> Looks like he's got a couple different bottles of slin, maybe some GH and IGF-1 as well.


I agree. Im no gh, slin and igf expert, but if im not mistaken these could/should be refrigerated.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

who really cares what is in his fridge?

----------


## spywizard

oral creatine...........

----------


## bubblehead

In order to be as big as Jay you have to take steroids .

----------


## alphaman

> In order to be as big as Jay you have to take steroids .



Dude... Have you seen any of the Celltech and Nitrotech ads? You do not have to get all sauced up to get big like that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bubblehead is a good name for you.

----------


## bubblehead

Dude 99- 100% of bodybuilders use steroids

----------


## scriptfactory

> Dude 99- 100% of bodybuilders use steroids


Uh, WTF Dude! You know like 99% of bodybuilders are natural, man!!! They are like totally like genetically gifted, bro. Celltech and Nitrotech are all that is necessary to get big like that. Steroids only help you get big, they don't let you go above your natural potential!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH!! PWNED!!!!!!11111one





























j/k  :Smilie:

----------


## bubblehead

Look at the difference when not on Roids- Kevin Levorone then muscle bound Now off roids skinny crackhead, Bob Paris then now Thin . Both look [email protected]*KED up.  :EEK!:

----------


## scriptfactory

> Look at the difference when not on Roids- Kevin Levorone then muscle bound Now off roids skinny crackhead, Bob Paris then now Thin . Both look [email protected]*KED up.


In case English is not your first language, I was being sarcastic.

----------


## GOATNUTS

classic

----------


## alphaman

And I repeat.....







> Bubblehead is a good name for you.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

lol thats great, must be some of his new muscletech supplemets he so vigorously endorses.

----------


## IronSheff

> Some people have been saying that its insulin for Jay's wife who's a diabetic...dunno if its true but thats the buzz


Come on bro, we all know those blue tops aren't slin. Jay's got the GH showing proudly.

----------


## Nicky B

> Come on bro, we all know those blue tops aren't slin. Jay's got the GH showing proudly.


His skull is also showing gh proudly.  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

bubblehead even tho old post....
fails to sense extreme sarcasm

----------


## smiler

i am sure that is gh and slin, both need the fridge. i also would bet he has a script for those, as much "heat" as is on the bb world you know his illeagal stuff is never near him except when its entering his system. he is truley a smart dude so i am sure with all his cash he has an "employee" who carries his gear a meets him somewhere (the gym) to get him his supplements. its probably a doctor

----------


## G-Force

> A user from a danish board posted the below showed picture from Jay Cutlers new video "New improved and beyond". You can see some vials in the fridge. I dunno what it is but it sure looks like juice. Looks like Jay is busted. Well it's not like we didn't know.



yeah i noticed that the other day when i watched it
HGH

good video though - jay is a nice bloke

----------


## musclegirl

Actually Jay has been a guest poser in a local contest in my place several times. This last time he came to my gym for a workout session and was very candid about using "extra supplements." He is a very cool guy, funny and ready to talk to people all the time.

----------


## Jarod

No way...Jay trains hard, eats clean and uses cell tech and cybergenics only

----------


## the good guy

crazy

----------


## sonar1234

You guys are so misinformed.

Jay uses some new type of hyper creatine mix with some moon stones that make him look like that.

LOL

----------


## inspector_injector

haha, that's funny as hell to see that blooper. LOL

----------


## Natural4life

Jay cutler is not natural..my dreams are shattered!!!LOL

----------


## SVTMuscle*

man i thought it was the gakic that got him that size!

----------


## mateo112

fellas, fellas the reason cutler and for that matter most bodybuilders are the size they are is because of the amount of weight they move. now whether or not they used steroids to be able to move that weight is a mystery, but they are that big due to the massive weight they workout with.

to get big, move the big weight, plain and simple.

----------


## Jarod

> fellas, fellas the reason cutler and for that matter most bodybuilders are the size they are is because of the amount of weight they move. now whether or not they used steroids to be able to move that weight is a mystery, but they are that big due to the massive weight they workout with.
> 
> to get big, move the big weight, plain and simple.



yeah...a really mystery...

Iknow one of the magazines is doing a piece on him. A day in the life kind where they follow him around. I wonder if he will show his little supplements stash

----------


## lex57

its probably someone elses. :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## X-Damien

In FLEX Mar'07 issue (page 196), there is another pic of contents in his fridge, except this time they used a different one with his head conveniently blocking the view of his "supplements"

----------


## heavylifter99

the three are probably cell,nitro and pumptech....

----------


## BG

Its slin igf and gh.

----------


## Thin Ice

> I don't think jay claims to be natural 
> 
> But yeah, it's funny that editing didn't catch that.


I don't think any of those bodybuilders do.




> Dude... Have you seen any of the Celltech and Nitrotech ads? You do not have to get all sauced up to get big like that. 
> 
> Bubblehead is a good name for you.


Yeah, like those slimfast ads with women who lost 150 pounds in 6 weeks. Ads don't mean $H!T.




> fellas, fellas the reason cutler and for that matter most bodybuilders are the size they are is because of the amount of weight they move. now whether or not they used steroids to be able to move that weight is a mystery, but they are that big due to the massive weight they workout with.
> 
> to get big, move the big weight, plain and simple.


Spoken like someone who never tried very hard to join the ranks of bodybuilders. A lot of people push themselves with the biggest weights they can lift, but very few look like pro bodybuilders. To reiterate points that are beaten to death throughout this board, genetics, supplements, diet, GENETICS, sometimes steroids...lifting heavy is only one variable in the equation. If it were as simple as you seem to think, half the people milling around the street would be strutting beautifully muscular physiques.

----------


## badER

Oh shit... at 1st i thought it was photoshopped now i just played the video again and i see them!! hahahaha

----------


## S.P.G

lol that one old thread!!!

----------


## Spyder

> Look at the difference when not on Roids- Kevin Levorone then muscle bound Now off roids skinny crackhead, Bob Paris then now Thin . Both look [email protected]*KED up.


No Kevin never took teh roids in the first place! He just lost his advertising contract with celltech, no more free celltech for Kevin = all size lost!!!!1111

----------


## bpm1

bubblehead he was joking (pop the bubble on your head) :1laugh:  sarcasm is a beautiful thing. ok i need to pop the bubble on my head, this thread is OLD!

----------


## Schmidty

Im so disapointed in jay

----------


## nyjetsfan86

cutler doesnt juice

----------


## jackedupmug

they dont test ifbb do they???? and do they care at all????

----------


## Steele

looks like my fridge...and i am not natural.........nor do i use cell tech

----------


## The_crippler

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooo!!!!! 

a pro builder that uses steroids !!!! it can not be!!!!! hahahaha

well it shows you people !! using to much juice makes you stupid leting you film your fridge when you have your juice in there..and on top of that you sell the video.hhahaha

damn i was wondering why i have problems solving childrens sudoko!
top notch top notch!!!

----------


## powerliftmike

You dont keep AAS in the fridge. Probably gh from the looks of it.

----------


## slayer1983

how we all that jay cutler it could be another meat head lets not blame

----------


## brianfantana

hmmm, going by what people have said it's visible in his video. You would have thought with the controversy that goes on he would have done his best to ensure nothing like that was seen, whether it is insulin or gh - we all know they take craploads of whatever they need to keep themselves hitting those body peaks but it doesn't want to be glorified to the public. Although, I guess people who watch his video are the type who probably are well on the way to being quite juiced up :S

----------


## Kale

ya gotta love the newbies bumping threads that are older than me

----------


## legobricks

> ya gotta love the newbies bumping threads that are older than me


LOL I was thinkin the same thing! :Haha:

----------


## TCEL300

no way cutler uses steroids ?

----------


## stitch1967

He must be on a old thread bumping rampage...there's another in the Steriod Forum about online shopping....

----------


## Pooks

this thread is a classic.

----------


## brianfantana

I was linked from another forum, unsubscribe if you dont like it  :7up:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> ya gotta love the newbies bumping threads that are older than me


... Come on Kale!.. Thats impossoble!...  :Icon Picknose:

----------


## jaysunderstudy

it looks like a couple bottles of insulin and a bottle of HGH blue tops. But c'mon ya'll didn't know CellTech made creatine in 10ml multi use vials that say "for intramuscular use only"? Haha.

----------


## inky-e

bottles look like bacteriostatic water

----------


## test_cyp

> Yeah...Cutler is Natural...you can easily achieve his size and muscularity using Cell MuscleTech products and training suggestions...
> 
> ----------THIS IS A SPECIAL 4 PAGE AD REPORT ------------


Yep, but it will take you about 12-16 weeks to look like that.

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> Yeah...Cutler is Natural...you can easily achieve his size and muscularity using Cell MuscleTech products and training suggestions...
> 
> ----------THIS IS A SPECIAL 4 PAGE AD REPORT ------------


**** I hate those Ads!!!

----------


## DSM4Life

nice bump , noobs.

----------


## Voice of Reason

> nice bump , noobs.


Off topic is your name Musik or something like that on ebaums? I seen a dude with the same avy.

 :Bbbump:

----------


## MuscleSportMag

> it looks like a couple bottles of insulin and a bottle of HGH blue tops. But c'mon ya'll didn't know CellTech made creatine in 10ml multi use vials that say "for intramuscular use only"? Haha.


This does appear to be a 'smoking gun,' but really who cares. Everyone knows that all the competitors that will be on stage Saturday have their bottles somewhere in their house, too.

----------


## foxxy08

yeah, all pro bodybuilders are natural, ha, take your head out of your arses, i train in temple gym in birmingham, my friend simon fann runs it, temple gym? ring any bells, yes doirans yates' gym my training partner occasionally trains with yates, when yates was competing and cutlar was up and coming he went to yates with a list of what he was taking dorian told him to "get the **** out of here" and dorian has told us cutlar was on more than yates was then, god only knows what hes on now, i do actually like cutlar i think he a better ambassador for the sport than aagh cock head coleman was, but anyone who thinks pro bodubuilders, or any sports man whos wants to be number one is natural you are very niave or stuuuupid.

----------

